# green anole color morphs?



## bugmankeith (Oct 6, 2010)

Do Green Anoles come in color morphs like iguanas? (blue,yellow,albino)
If they do, does anyone know where I can see pictures of some?


----------



## LeilaNami (Oct 6, 2010)

bugmankeith said:


> Do Green Anoles come in color morphs like iguanas? (blue,yellow,albino)
> If they do, does anyone know where I can see pictures of some?


I think you might find this interesting.
http://disc.yourwebapps.com/discussion.cgi?disc=127268;article=16008;

It discusses yellow, albino, and blue phases and why breeding color morphs in green anoles is difficult.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 6, 2010)

I know because of their color changing ability it makes it hard to breed color morphs, but even chameleons come in morphs, though they are expensive and rare.

Know where I can see some pictures of the anole morphs?


----------



## LeilaNami (Oct 7, 2010)

Did some digging

Axanthic (blue phase)
http://www.pbase.com/image/63066576

Yellow phase
http://repticzone.com/forums/Anoles/messages/2125435.html

And I can't find a black phase that I've seen mentioned a couple times other than this picture which hints that it is unusual for the species
http://www.dpughphoto.com/images/mystery anole ocracoke 51407.JPG


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 7, 2010)

Those are amazing, thanks for sharing! I did manage to finally find an albino green anole photo. http://gallery.kingsnake.com/data/132533albino_anole.jpg


----------



## LeilaNami (Oct 7, 2010)

bugmankeith said:


> Those are amazing, thanks for sharing! I did manage to finally find an albino green anole photo. http://gallery.kingsnake.com/data/132533albino_anole.jpg


Very nice!


----------

